# Laws of riding/owning a motorcycle in Mexico



## colsy_85

Hello all, 
I leave the UK for Monclova in Mexico in January. I would like to buy, insure a ride a motorcycle out there, which will be over 250cc. Here in the UK I have a full unrestricted motorcycle licence which entitles me to ride any motorbike I want. So I have a couple of Q's:

1) What is the procedure for buying a motorcycle
2) What is the procedure for insuring a motorcycle
3) Can I use my UK licence in Mexico, if so is there anything else I need to do? or do I need to take a test in Mexico.

Cheers,
Col.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just find a dealer, buy the motorcycle (probably with cash), register it with the state where you live. You'll need your visa and proof of address in Mexico, but the process is quite simple. The dealer will probably do it for you, if you ask.


----------



## HolyMole

colsy_85 said:


> Hello all,
> I leave the UK for Monclova in Mexico in January. I would like to buy, insure a ride a motorcycle out there, which will be over 250cc. Here in the UK I have a full unrestricted motorcycle licence which entitles me to ride any motorbike I want. So I have a couple of Q's:
> 
> 1) What is the procedure for buying a motorcycle
> 2) What is the procedure for insuring a motorcycle
> 3) Can I use my UK licence in Mexico, if so is there anything else I need to do? or do I need to take a test in Mexico.
> 
> Cheers,
> Col.


Each state has its own rules re motorcycles, but I think it's safe to say your UK driver's license will be OK anywhere in Mexico, especially if it has an endorsement for motorcycle operation, (as does my Canadian British Columbia driver's license).
Here in Guerrero there's a helmet law, but many riders ignore it, though we've been told that foreigners sometimes get stopped and shaken down for not wearing a helmet.


----------



## abscissa

I think you need a FM3 visa to buy a vehicle in Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will need a visa, as I mentioned above, to register a vehicle.
The FM3 designation is long obsolete, Abscissa. Its equivalent is now a 'no inmigrante' visa, soon to be replaced by a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal'.


----------



## HolyMole

*....a little off topic*



RVGRINGO said:


> You will need a visa, as I mentioned above, to register a vehicle.
> The FM3 designation is long obsolete, Abscissa. Its equivalent is now a 'no inmigrante' visa, soon to be replaced by a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal'.


An aside to report that a ****** acquaintance - a great guitarist - just obtained his "working FM3", (or whatever they're calling it this month), in the record time of 2 1/2 hours at the Migracion office here in Zihuatanejo.

ps Anyone know how to sign off/log off the Board?


----------



## circle110

To log off the board just click on your user link in the upper right hand corner of every page where it says "Welcome, HolyMole". Once inside your user account there is a button near the top that says "Log Out".

BTW, could you send me a PM with the name of your guitarist friend. I have performed at the Zihuataneo International Guitar Festival in the past and I'm wondering if maybe I know him.


----------



## abscissa

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need a visa, as I mentioned above, to register a vehicle.
> The FM3 designation is long obsolete, Abscissa. Its equivalent is now a 'no inmigrante' visa, soon to be replaced by a 'tarjeta de residencia temporal'.


yea .. I know the name of the visa has change but I have a hard time keeping up with the flavor of the month ... once the new reg's are finalized and they stick with a name then I'll use it ...:focus:


----------



## HolyMole

circle110 said:


> To log off the board just click on your user link in the upper right hand corner of every page where it says "Welcome, HolyMole". Once inside your user account there is a button near the top that says "Log Out".
> 
> BTW, could you send me a PM with the name of your guitarist friend. I have performed at the Zihuataneo International Guitar Festival in the past and I'm wondering if maybe I know him.


I'll send you a PM with the name of the guitarist - if I can remember how to PM.
The Zihua Guitar Fest scheduled for mid-March is running into some criticism because, unlike previous years where the venues were 2 or 3 bars or restaurants each evening, this year they're apparently proposing to have all the artists perform at the Black Bull, or whatever the name is of that awful disco at the corner of Nicolas Bravo and Guerrero, in between The Fishin' Hole and La Playa Bar.


----------



## HolyMole

circle110 said:


> To log off the board just click on your user link in the upper right hand corner of every page where it says "Welcome, HolyMole". Once inside your user account there is a button near the top that says "Log Out"......


Nope - no button near the top that says "Log Out" when I go into my user account. There USED to be a thing that said "Log Out", until someone decided to "improve" things.


----------



## circle110

Hmm, it's still there in my account. It's not in the top row of green buttons but in the row just a little below just above the white strip where it says:

"Mexico Expat Forum for Expats Living in Mexico Mexico is the fifth largest country in the Americas and covers an area of two million square kilometres." 

I agree, the new "improvements" don't thrill me either.


----------



## HolyMole

circle110 said:


> Hmm, it's still there in my account. It's not in the top row of green buttons but in the row just a little below just above the white strip where it says:
> 
> "Mexico Expat Forum for Expats Living in Mexico Mexico is the fifth largest country in the Americas and covers an area of two million square kilometres."
> 
> I agree, the new "improvements" don't thrill me either.


Found It! But not where you said it would be. I went into my Profile, then moved the cursor to the blank spot UNDERNEATH "User CP", which then highlights "LOG OUT".

"User friendly"? I don't think so.

ps Just realized you don't have to go into your profile. Just put your cursor underneath "USER CP", and there's the LOG OUT.


----------

